# Logo für ein Cafe



## corona (23. August 2005)

Hallo,
da viele hier rein posten um Ideen für die Logoentwicklung zu bekommen, versuche ich es auch mal.   

Ich muss ein Logo für ein griechisches Cafe mit dem Namen "Athens Place" entwerfen. Ich habe mir gedacht es kann ruhig etwas kitschiges sein, da das Cafe auch etwas kitschig ist mit antiken Säulen und so. Oder man macht etwas mit den Initialien "A" und "P", das fände ich auch gut.

Ich persönlich bin ja ein Freund von Wort- und Bild marken. Also man entwirft ein Zeichen, welches das ganze wieder spiegelt und setzt noch einen Schriftzug dazu. Muss aber nicht sein.

Wer hat Ideen? Alles her damit  

Grüsse, Corona


----------



## Mamphil (23. August 2005)

Brainstorming:
Athen, Akropolis, Stau, Smog, Flugzeugabsturz, Inseln, gr. Landkarte, Antike, Philosophen, gr. Schrift, blau-weiß, "ne" heißt "ja", Zypern, Türkeikonflikt, gr. Kreuz

Und was macht man damit? Keine Ahnung 
Ist das Café in den typisch griechischen Farben blau-weiß oder benutzt es andere?
Ist es ein Café im typisch deutschen Sinne, also zum Kaffee-Trinken und Kuchen essen oder eher eine Bar?
Vielleicht kann man als Logo eine stilisierte Kaffeetasse vor der stilisierten Akropolis zeigen?

Das sind erst einmal meine ersten Gedanken 
Mamphil


----------



## Peter Klein (23. August 2005)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du die Buchstaben so machst, als wenn sie in Stein gemeisselt wären, wie damals die griechischen Bauwerke? Würde ja ein bissl passen.


----------



## corona (23. August 2005)

Mehr Input, bitte   

@Mamphil
Das Cafe ist nicht in den Farben Blau-Weiss, sondern da es hauptsächlich aus den antiken Säulen besteht in grauen Farbtönen. Mit Cafe meine ich eher eine Bar. also nichts mit Omas und Kuchen  

Noch Ideen?

thanx


----------



## metty (25. August 2005)

Säulen grau oder doch eher hell wie beige?


----------



## zioProduct (25. August 2005)

Spontaner Input:

Wir befinden uns auf einem Hügel irgend wo in Griechenland;
Vor uns sehen wir eine Ruine, auf der Linken-Seite steht noch eine art Eingang, mit einem ziervollen Querbalken, der aber nur noch halb vorhanden ist, auf der rechten Seite, stehen noch irgend welche Ansätze einer Statue, hintenrum ziehen sich so ca5 Säulen, vor diesen Säulen steht in einer dezenten, mit Griechischem-Bau-Touch, geschrieben Schrift "Athens Place", der Himmel ist Typisch Blau, aber ein helleres Blau als das knapp zu erkennende Meer im Hintergrund. Am himmel fleigt noch eine oder 2 Möven 
So das wäre so meine Grundlage, wenn ich das Logo designen würde 

Maybe findest du ja nen Ansporn 

mfg
ziop


----------



## braungraphix (25. August 2005)

Oder du verbindest Alles ein wenig und setzt die Kürzel auf zwei Säulen! MAchst die Säulen in einem grau oder weiss und die Buchstaben in Blau. Werde aber noch mal weiter überlegen.


----------



## Leola13 (25. August 2005)

Hai,

sollte es denn ein "aufwendiges" Logo sein => Akropolis im Hintergrund, Tisch mit Kaffetassen im Vordergrund, evtl. angeschnitten der Eingang des Cafes, mit der Griechischen Fahne davor

oder eher schlicht => zwei Säulen mit Dach, dazwischen die Anfangsbuchstaben, evtl. eine dampfende Kaffetasse im Hintergrund

Ciao Stefan


----------



## corona (25. August 2005)

Hallo,
danke erst Mal für alle Antworten. Leider war nicht wirklich etwas dabei das ich benutzen könnte, da ich wie oben erwähnt EIN LOGO erstellen will und kein Bild oder so malen will    

Ich habe mich jetzt mal für eine Säule entschieden auf der unten der Schriftzug "Athens Place" in einer klassischen Serif-Schrift kommt. Der Besitzer hat schon zugestimmt. Ich poste trotzdem mal bei Gelegenheit das Logo hier rein wegen Feedback.

Dank noch mal an alle


----------

